# terminal server keyboard driver



## rainbowranchtx (Apr 21, 2006)

when I try to hibernate or standby I get the message 'The device driver for the terminal server keyboard driver is preventing the machine from entering (hibernation or standby).
How do I uninstall the terminal server? I've disabled the service but still have the problem.


----------



## lungo2 (Apr 24, 2006)

ditto...same problem. Does anyone know how to fix the problem. ie where to find the "driver" that the error message says to download?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=314118

I know this is an old thread, but just wondered if you solved this, if not, I'm working on a similar problem and suggested that.


----------



## lungo2 (Apr 24, 2006)

AcaCandy:
Thanks for the info/suggestions. The problem now only happens about once every two weeks rather than always. I have done nothing to remedy. To the best of my knowledge I had not installed any programs, let alone something containing a kernal mode driver prior to the original problem.

How do I find out what keyboard driver my system uses and then where do I go to update?

Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So, you aren't running anything listed in that link, especially adobe type manager?

What keyboard do you have? Most standard keyboards just use the windows drivers, nothing special.


----------



## lungo2 (Apr 24, 2006)

The only 'Adobe' programs that I could find are "Adobe Download Manager" and "Adobe Reader 7.0"

Keyboard is Logitech Hi-D Compliant (whatever HI-D Compliant means) -(cordless).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/categories/AU/EN,CRID=1796

Check there to be sure your drivers are current.


----------



## lungo2 (Apr 24, 2006)

My drivers were not current. Have downloaded from site you suggested.

Your help has been much appreciated. Will advise this thread if problem occurs again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. Let us know, as it will help us help others in the future :up:


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Just as an added little tidbit is HID = Human Interface Device and this won't be a true make/model. HID is what loads within USB to allow for USB to function with the mouse or keyboard.


----------



## lungo2 (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks...I think. 

I am downgrading my "experience" to 'complete novice'


----------



## mmsbk (Dec 16, 2006)

I too have this "when I try to hibernate or standby I get the message 'The device driver for the terminal server keyboard driver is preventing the machine from entering [I hibernation or standby ." problem .
I have uninstalled Adobe Type Manager 4 and I have Registry Fixed all other problems ( including getting rid, I hope, of left over bits of Adobe Type Manager) All drivers are up to date, according to Device Manager.
I also have a problem with getting the Found New Hardware Wizard telling me to install the printer every time I start up. There was a problem with the printer, but I completely uninstalled it and then reinstalled it, so it now has no problem, but I still keep getting the Found New Hardware Wizard window. 
Are these connected problems ? And how do I get rid of them please ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Is a clean install out of the question? That would be the 'easiest' fix, in my opinion


----------



## mmsbk (Dec 16, 2006)

thank you for your help- but a whole clean install is too frightening. Guess I'll have to live with the problem. Thanks again anyway


----------



## PepperMD (Jan 11, 2007)

The Adobe keyboard thing was the problem for me. Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## mmsbk (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm still plagued by the failure to go into hibernation situation and have done everything short of clean install... but today I came across the following advice on a site called WindowsNetorking.com It's basically about shutdown problems, but does specifically discuss Terminal Services, and sinceit appears that theTterminal Services Keyboard driver is often the probem in non-hibernation, I thought it might be useful 

The origin is as follows
Launched: Jan 25, 2005 
Updated: Jan 25, 2005 
Section: Articles & Tutorials :: Windows XP 
Author: Brien M. Posey 


.................Other people have mentioned that disabling the terminal services greatly expedites the shut down process. The Terminal Services are used for remote assistance, remote desktop, and fast user switching. If you do not use any of these features, then the Terminal Services can be safely disabled. You can access the services console by entering the SERVICES.MSC command at the Run prompt............................... 

Of course it's only useful if you don't need the Terminal Services, but I don't, so I've done it and and am now waiting to see what happens...


----------



## huyabusa1300 (Jul 11, 2007)

Seen many posts with little help. To disable Terminal Server Keyboard Manager (A component of terminal services and also RDP) Right-click My Computer, select Manage. Choose Device Manager at the left tab and then click View>Show Hidden Devices. Then, select System Devices and DISABLE Terminal Server Keyboard Manager. DO NOT UNINSTALL IT!!! Also Disable Terminal Server Mouse Manager. Then, DO NOT REBOOT!!!!! Right-click My Computer, Select Properties, and at the Remote tab at the top of the window, UNCHECK the "Allow This Computer to send Remote Invitations. That should take care of the issue.

Hope that's the end of all your troubles!


----------



## literep (Sep 3, 2007)

thank you; thank you; thank you.
I have tried everything on every site I could find, then I discovered this site by accident. You have solved my problem 100%. My question for you is how do you find out such things. I mean like what would you study to find out an answer like this. just amazing!!!!


----------



## mmsbk (Dec 16, 2006)

huyabusa1300 said:


> Seen many posts with little help. To disable Terminal Server Keyboard Manager (A component of terminal services and also RDP) Right-click My Computer, select Manage. Choose Device Manager at the left tab and then click View>Show Hidden Devices. Then, select System Devices and DISABLE Terminal Server Keyboard Manager. DO NOT UNINSTALL IT!!! Also Disable Terminal Server Mouse Manager. Then, DO NOT REBOOT!!!!! Right-click My Computer, Select Properties, and at the Remote tab at the top of the window, UNCHECK the "Allow This Computer to send Remote Invitations. That should take care of the issue.
> 
> Hope that's the end of all your troubles!


You may be the only person in the world able to solve this problem- now could you tell me why NOt re-booting makes it work? I'm happy to follow everything you say, just wondered why , given the the command says you need to restart to make it take effect 
Thank you


----------



## pmr (Feb 13, 2008)

This has corrected the standby problem but now I cannot switch between users without logging one all the way off.I checked to make sure the Fast User Switching is started and it is. I stopped and resarted. No change. It is set to manual, is this correct?


----------



## mmsbk (Dec 16, 2006)

Just to wish everybody else with Terminal Server Keyboard Driver problems good luck. I never did get mine right and further problems caused me to get a whole new system. Now all I have to do is get used to Vista and stop whingeing about the ways in which it differs from XL....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I guess my post #13 was a vision of things to come


----------



## mojo95 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was having a problem performing fast user switching on an XP home box. Checked all the service dependencies and they were running. After reading some articles and posts on this I went to Device Manager and saw a warning on TS (Terminal Server) mouse and TS keyboard. I did thet troubleshoot and Windows Help and Support popup recommended that I remove these two devices, and reinstall. OK I thought, so I removed them "BIG MISTAKE". Now I can not seem to locate a method or driver to reinstall these two, Harward wiz is no help. HELP!


----------



## huyabusa1300 (Jul 11, 2007)

LiteRep - You are most welcome, and I've found that by tinkering around, reading alot, and having no fear has helped me grasp the totality of Windows... But it's usually alot easier to go on a forum and just ask 

MMSBK - The reason you don't want to reboot, is so you can disable the TS backend by unselecting "Allow my computer to send remote service requests". That is initialized early in the registry, and will call for TS KB and Mouse which will send the system into a BSOD in some instances. <learned THAT the hard way.> Wanna see, disable both drivers and just reboot, but be prepared to kiss the OS goodbye, unless you have an offline registry editor and ALOT of knowledge. Sorry to hear that you gave up on good ol' XP. Keep us posted as to the slew of Vista issues you're sure to have! <Nod to AcaCandy, "You called that one">

PMR - Manual is the default setting for Fast User Switching. Did you by any chance actually Disable Terminal Services? That would be why, Since FUS is actually a portal of TS that allows the machine to suspend the current HKCU and load another. <Geekspeak for check and make sure Terminal Services is still running> Thinking hard about that, there's no way that TS is disabled if FUS is running... Hmm... Try and re-enable the TS KB and Mouse drivers and see if you can switch users. If so, you are going to have to find out what is linking to the kernel-mode driver, I believe it is TERMDD.SYS and KBDCLASS.SYS . Check the currently-loaded drivers for any other than those two. Adobe Type Manager <ATM> is another usual culprit, though using an enhanced KB, such as a HP OEM keyboard is what usually happens. If your keyboard has media-enabled buttons <play, stop, volume, internet etc..> go get a 10$ cheapo KB and see if that works.

Mojo95 - $#it, I'm not really sure how to get them back, but there are always options.
1. Control Panel / Add Hardware / Let me choose from a list / System Devices - See if it is in there. but I doubt it.
2. Do you have XPSP2, have you upgraded to SP3 yet? If not, this may be a good time to do so  if you have installed SP2 and the system was not shipped with it, you can use appwiz.cpl <add/remove programs> to uninstall SP2, then go to windows update and re-download it. Likewise if you don't have SP3 yet and don't mind updating, just go get the newest service pack for windows, that should re-install the drivers you need. Please let me know what happens, as I've never actually uninstalled the drivers before.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG mojo95!



mojo95 said:


> I was having a problem performing fast user switching on an XP home box. Checked all the service dependencies and they were running. After reading some articles and posts on this I went to Device Manager and saw a warning on TS (Terminal Server) mouse and TS keyboard. I did thet troubleshoot and Windows Help and Support popup recommended that I remove these two devices, and reinstall. OK I thought, so I removed them "BIG MISTAKE". Now I can not seem to locate a method or driver to reinstall these two, Harward wiz is no help. HELP!


This worked on a virtual machine after I deleted those two drivers, so hope it will work for you. I was not asked for the Windows CD but you might want to have yours handy just in case.

Click *Start | Run*
Type inf, click *OK*
After the inf folder window opens, highlight any file then type mach; this should take you to *machine.inf* (if your system is not set to show extensions, you'll see two files named machine. The first one is the one we want)
Right click the file and choose *Open* (if you only see *Open With...*, try the other file)
The file should open in Notepad (or your default text editor). Search for the line *ExcludeFromSelect=**. It will be under *[ControlFlags]*, about 20 lines from the top. Add a semi-colon to the start of that line so it reads *;ExcludeFromSelect=**
Click *File*, *Save As...*, and save the file on the Desktop. Make absolutely sure you don't over write the original. Might not hurt to make a copy first, move the copy to the desktop, and edit the copy.

Now to re-install:


*Control Panel | Add Hardware*
Click *NEXT>* wait for search to finish
Choose Yes, I have already connected the hardware then click *NEXT>*
Scroll to bottom, highlight Add a new hardware device, then click *NEXT>*
Choose Install the hardware that I manually select from a list (Advanced), then click *NEXT>*
Scroll to bottom, highlight System devices, then click *NEXT>*
Click *Have Disk...*
Click *Browse...*, then browse to the folder with the modified *machine.inf* file, highlight it and click *Open*, then click *OK*
Make sure (Standard system devices) is highlighted on the left, scroll to the bottom on the right window and select Terminal Server Keyboard Driver, then click *NEXT>*
Click *NEXT>* again to install
When done, click *Finish*
Repeat the above steps for the Terminal Server Mouse Driver.
Now you can delete the modified *machine.inf* file.

HTH

Jerry


----------

